# Forellenteig selber machen



## HAKSE (3. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich probiere grade mir selbst einen Forellenteig zu machen. 
Dazu habe ich ein Rezept für Kinderknete für den Grundteig genommen (Mehl,Salz,Wasser,Öl,Weinstein;Lebensmittelstärke). Der Teig ist schön geschmeidig und hält sich auch ca 50 Minuten im Wasser wobei er sich sehr langsam auflöst und unter Zug eine leichte Spur von sich gibt (minimalst). Hat schon jemand anderes so etwas ausprobiert?
Ich wollte verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen ausprobieren.Ich habe noch gefrorenen Rogen den ich gut zu einem Püree verarbeiten kann und auch noch Forelli und Powerbaitaroma. Obligatorisch dann noch Lebensmittelfarben sowie Glitter.
Was denkt ihr sollte man das einmal ausprobieren oder ist schon jemand damit gescheitert?
Hat jemand eine Idee wie man den Teig modifizieren kann damit er schwimmt?


----------



## Deep Down (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

Hört sich interessant an!

Schwimmfähig? Wie wär es mit mehr Fettanteilen?


----------



## HAKSE (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

Hmm mit mehr Fettanteil (Öl) würde der Teig zu geschmeidig und zu leicht vom Haken abfliegen. 
Habe noch ein wenig Räucherlachs der eine Weile abgelaufen ist daraus sollte sich auch ein gutes Aroma zusammen mit dem Rogen machen lassen. Werde morgen mal ein wenig einkaufen gehen... Es ist interessant was man so alle sim Bau und SUpermarkt finden kann...


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

es gibt von balzer son pulver das man in Teig einarbeiten kann, heisst glaub ich camtec auftriebspulver, damit sollte das eigl klappen
als aroma vllt noch knoblauch???


----------



## Bodensee89 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

mach einfach nur teig aus forelli. 
gibts wenn nötig in großen mengen. 

das ganze bunte zeugs ist total unnütz. 
obwohl das forelli dunkel ist fängt es super.


----------



## HAKSE (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

Der Forelliteig ist nicht gut zu formen. Genau das muss er sein zum schleppen. Ich persönlich habe mit buntem Powerbait immer ganz gut gefangen.
Knoblauch werde ich auch definitiv einmischen! Das Auftriebspulver hab ich mir mal bestellt ist aber auch nur extrem kleingehäckselter Kork.


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

und mit dem forelli teig kann man nicht auftreibend angeln, ohne sich son gerödel wie styropor an die schnur zu pappen, denke das der Teig nicht umsonst zig millionenfach verkauft wurde


----------



## HAKSE (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

Wobei ich gar nciht weiss warum Teig jetzt beim schleppen unbedingt schwimmen muss. Mit meinem Teig kann ich hohne Bleischrot auf dem Vorfach angeln und der Köder sinkt bei Pausen ganz natürlich ab. 
Zum Grundfischen muss Teig auftreiben. Das kriegt man aber auch durch einen Marshmallow am HAken hin oder man nimmt dafür einfach den Powerbait. Ich will ja nur meinen eigenen Teig machen weil ich persönlich finde, dass man den Powerbait schlecht formen kann.


----------



## drilling22 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

dann musst du mal andere teige ausprobieren. z.B. Trout Dope oder auch der trigger x von rapala lassen sich besser formen


----------



## HAKSE (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*

Hatte den von Shminao mal ausprobiert. Der war mir zu elastisch und zu bröselig. Klingt komisch weil sich beides ausschließt aber beim kneten verhielt sich der Teig elastisch und die schön geformten Formen gingen wiede rzurück und beim ausformen bekam er dann risse.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Forellenteig selber machen*



HAKSE schrieb:


> Hmm mit mehr Fettanteil (Öl) würde der Teig zu geschmeidig und zu leicht vom Haken abfliegen.



Deshalb dachte ich auch eher an Talk oder so etwas!

Styropor in die Paste finde ich der Umwelt zu Liebe völlig deplaziert!


----------

